
White House officials examining ways to punish Russian hackers - inostia
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/the-white-house-is-scrambling-for-a-way-to-punish-russian-hackers-via-sanctions/2016/12/27/0eee2fdc-c58f-11e6-85b5-76616a33048d_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_cybersanction-1040am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
elmerfud
A quasi public organization fell for the lamest possible type of fishing
attack which allowed for the most honest campaign information we've ever seen
and now at the highest level of government we're beating the drums of war. How
does this possibly make sense? It's double dumb to be broadcasting your intent
too!

If public facing government action is needed it seems that it should be around
mandating better/effective security practices.

~~~
illwrks
Could be a red herring... open eyes & ears, make an announcement, see who
moves. Expect it to be the guilty party.

